# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  noox - Doppelgängerbike - Was sagt man dazu?!

## Freaky

man beachte die bildunterschrift
 :Big Grin: 

Klick mich!

----------


## fipu

Sogar den Rangers-Aufkleber erkennt man noch... Lustiges Kerlcheln :Smile:

----------


## Poison :)

hhahahaha  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Hehe, mein altes Bike wurde sogar mal auf eBay verkauft - und das nicht von mir   :Wink:  

Aber bei eBay war ich nicht der einzige, der sein Bike dort zum Verkauf gesehen hat...

----------

